
Highscores – A Brief History of Computer Music - NegatioN
https://vimeo.com/showcase/6264904/video/364738775
======
NegatioN
I really enjoyed this talk when it was presented about a month back at
JavaZone in Oslo, Norway.

Interested to hear if this view of computer music history is overly Norway-
centric at the end or not, and if there are any other resources on the topic.
Hope you enjoy it as much as me.

